# Not able to print Avery labels J8160 correctly?



## singhmaninder (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi All,

I am using inbuilt layout in MSWORD by using Envelopes and Labels options in MSWORD and then selecting Avery A4 and then J8160. 

I have checked the print options, paper size has been selected to A4 and no resizing is enabled. But when I print labels on the Avery J8160 labels sheet, labels as misaligned. labels start very close to top. So they move up from the boxes in which they should be printed. 

While if same MSWORD sheet I try to print on simple A4 sheet, and then see them putting on top of Avery Sheet, I can see labels are positioned correctly. Not sure why it goes wrong as soon as I use Avery labels sheet. Size of both normal A4 sheet is same as Avery J8160 labels sheet.


Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

Maybe the avery labels sheet is not feeding properly in the printer. Perhaps the surface of the labels sheet is such that the rollers are slipping on it initially, causing the label sheet to feed "lower" than a normal sheet of paper and causing your information to start closer to the top.


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

Most printers have different settings for different types of paper. I find most label sheets are thicker than ordinary paper. If your printer doesn't have a setting for label sheets, try the one for matt photo paper. 

If you have to use a photo paper setting, remember to allow extra time for the ink to dry. This means you may need to remove each sheet as it comes out.


----------

